# Wounded Piranha care ?



## Regina_SK (Apr 18, 2004)

well I was having a gathering today with some friends showing off my Mame Arcade Cabinet as well as my Piranhas which are now about 4-5" in size ... Bought them when they where smaller then a Quarter









anyway while in the middle of a game of Raiden one of my firends noticed that 3 of the Piranhas where beating up on the one Piranha (they are RBP's) ...

This was durning the Feeding time (I fed the a slew of Guppies which I had in my other tank as I have noticed that they are all picking on each other so I am just thinking they are getting too big for the tank ... 4 RBP's in a 55gal tank, each being anywhere from 4-5" in size each ...

so right now I have the one Piranha that was getting beat up in a 10gal tank tell I can clear out all the fish from the one 33 gal tank I have ....

note the 10gal tank has fully cycled water in it which I use for baby fish which is just empty atm other then the RBP which I put in it ...

Is there anything I should do with this one p? other then give it its own space for now? and once I can move it into the larger 33gal tank....

I love my fish and the last thing I would want to do is loose another one of them

Attached is a picture of Mr. Meanie .... The most agressive Piranha I got ...

if you got any tips / suggestions to handle fighting P's please let me know. Thanks in advance


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

just keep the beaten fish isolated in that another tank until it heals. then try to acquire at least a 75 gal for the 4 of them.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

definatly get your self a bigger tank


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

For the hurt one, make sure his water is nice and warm and add salt.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

add salt and melafix


----------



## Regina_SK (Apr 18, 2004)

if they are fresh water fish why would you add salt? may be a silly question but asking ne way

How much Salt would someone add to a 10 gal tank for the wounded piranha?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Regina_SK said:


> if they are fresh water fish why would you add salt? may be a silly question but asking ne way
> 
> How much Salt would someone add to a 10 gal tank for the wounded piranha?


 1 tbsp per 10 gllons :nod:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

make sure you pre-dissolves the salt...

put the salt in some tank water in a seperate bucket and stir it for awhile until you have a solution then slowly pour it in the tank


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

MOVED


----------

